# Black Mesa Railway -- Large Scale on an Ikea tabletop



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

"Mesa," of course means table in Spanish. This little railway utilizes the Aristo 31-inch circle with a couple of half sections of straight thrown in. The base is made from four inexpensive "Lack" tables bought at Ikea.










The Lack table, seen here pulled out to show its dimensions, is part of a series made in different colors, but the black is the least expensive, costing about $8 each. They are lightweight, sturdy, and butt up to each other squarely. They also stack or nest for easy storage. They measure a little less that 22 inches on a side. 

They make a nice base for my pop-up buildings and scenery and I can be running in less than ten minutes on a cold winter's day. Actually they can be used for any scale in any arrangement to accommodate a layout.


More information about the tables can be found HERE.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, a "pop up" layout. Bill you should make a 4 stackable landscape 'squares' to put under it, they could be painted up similar to your 'tunnel'. something that cover the black top of the tables. Neat idea.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor, a clever idea that would work. I also though about shelf liner material. By the way, I see that the Aristo 31-inch track is once again available on their website.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Cute.

And here I thought someone was modeling the *Black Mesa & Lake Powell Railroad* in large scale.


----------

